# kona dj bike or specialized p bike?????



## elevenbravoMD (Jan 14, 2008)

im looking for a dirt/jump/street bike. at first i was looking at the kona bikes but i recently saw some specialized p. bikes and the geometry on the p looks better for getting the front wheel airborne. any thoughts? has anybody ridden either one of these bikes? REPLY!! i need some help, thanks!


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

I have friends who have both and have ridden both.
The Kona will be good and stable in the air. good for dj but will suck sereous a s s at street. The P series get alot of praise but alot of criticism also the BB height is rediculously low. some of he other geo on that bike is a bit whacked also. Personaly while they are great bikes do not like them. The will do good at dj and better at the kona at street.

Allow me to be the frst to show you the light..
the light shining off a Giant STP. Itts geo is near perfect and will fly over the dj and is an awesome street machine. I would go straight to the STP. It also has the best components for the money. Now these are just a few compleats if you eanted a hard core street bike get ann eastern night train

STP all the way imo


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

The only bike I dislike more than a p bike is a Kona...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Demo-9 said:


> The only bike I dislike more than a p bike is a Kona...


At least their geo isn't totally off, they handle beautifully in the air.

With that said, if you want to do mostly DJ and some trail riding, the Kona is the best bet out there IMO.

I don't like the p series geo at all, an earth dragging bottom bracket, the chainstays aren't all that short, the TT is way short, not my cup of tea.

The STP rides well.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I rode a P-1 for a long time... the bb is stupid low and the front end is really short... so short that your foot will rub the front tire badly on x-ups. Barspins? Forget about it on a P bike.


----------



## mbnickel (Mar 3, 2007)

I ride an '05 Kona Scrap. I dig it and the geo is great for DJ, not too bad for the street. 

+1 for the Kona's :thumbsup:


----------

